# Roubaix creaking headset



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Hello

Has anyone figured out where the creak comes from in the headset of the Roubaixs? We've sold a few though work and they all creak, mine included, but I havn't had the time to get to the bottom of it.

I suspected the carbon cone that sits ontop of the alloy cone, but even after removing it the creak is still there (and the bike looks FUGLY.) I also thought it might be the 'star fangled nut' but it still creaks with the preload bolt removed. It also doesnt seam to matter what stem is used, I've got the 4 position Specialized thing on mine, but the normal 2 postion stems creak as well.

Can anyone shed any light?

Thanks


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

What creaking sound? My 2004 Roubaix Comp 27 doesn't make any noise and I've done a few thousand miles on it...


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

I have an '04 Roubaix 27 that started creaking after it's first 500 miles. I took it back to the bike shop and they spent hours working on the headset beacause they too thought that was the problem. They finally ended up pulling the cranks, lubricating and re-torquing everything and it has been okay since. I too thought that it was the headset. Check your cranks and lube the Octalink splines.


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*Me too*

My Roubaix pros headset creaks as well, ive tried looser-tighter, greasing the spacers etc. Its not the BB as you can make it do it standing by the bike and pulling on the bars. I gave up. It never makes noise when im riding it.


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

I asked a friend a while back for some advise before I took the bike back to the bike shop and he said "Get a Cane Creek headset and forget about it"


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

My CABLES creak, check that out guys. Specialized Allez Comp 04 and when the cables are moved they creak.

Kyle


----------



## Sirius (Nov 3, 2002)

*I was able to cure mine...*

I had the Roubaix Pro and the creak was driving me crazy. After several assy/dis-assy of the fork I found the problem to be the bottom headset race that sits at the bottom of the fork steerer tube. The one provided by Specialized has a "split" in it and can easily be removed. Get a regular one and have it tapped in with that sliding tube/pipe that a LBS should have. After I replaced mine the problem was resolved.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Sirius said:


> I had the Roubaix Pro and the creak was driving me crazy. After several assy/dis-assy of the fork I found the problem to be the bottom headset race that sits at the bottom of the fork steerer tube. The one provided by Specialized has a "split" in it and can easily be removed. Get a regular one and have it tapped in with that sliding tube/pipe that a LBS should have. After I replaced mine the problem was resolved.


Good to know.
Wonder if that's what I'm hearing? I just got a leftover Roubaix 27 and the first time I went over this one set of RR tracks I heard what I considered a "snapping" sound from up front, I thought the forks cracked or something.  

I stopped and checked and didn't see anything wrong. Did a few more laps with no noise. Until this past weekend. Same route, same tracks, and same noise going over the tracks for the first time.  
Lou.


----------



## Sit-n-spin (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had my Roubiax for about a month and after 500 miles I am hearing the creaking everyone refered to. Is this a warranty item and is changing the headset the answer?


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Sit-n-spin said:


> I've had my Roubiax for about a month and after 500 miles I am hearing the creaking everyone refered to. Is this a warranty item and is changing the headset the answer?


I wouldn't go rushing into your shop yelling the "W" word, but I'm sure if you ask nicely they'll help you get to the bottom of the creak.

Mine, and a few others I've worked on, was a top cap creak. A little oil on the bottom of the top cap, and make sure its tight once you've tightened the stem pinchblolts. Like an above poster mentioned, Specialized use a split style crown race. Until now I havn't heard of this being a source of niose, but its worth having a look at. Keep in mind that once you replace the crownrace with an identical one (minus the split) you'll have a hard time getting it off.


----------



## stumpy232 (Aug 21, 2004)

*I'm having the same problem...*

..On my 2005 Allez Comp with the Carbon fork and steerer tube. I've also concluded that the creak has nothing to do with the stem, front wheel, handlebars, or drivetrain. That leaves one thing--the headset. 

Did anyone else try the crown race replacement, from split to normal? Did it fix the creak?

Is there anything to worry about if it creaks and I continue to ride the bike?

God I hate little noises on new bikes....


----------



## burlguy (Feb 19, 2005)

*rattle rattle rattle creak creak creak*

Count me in on this one it has been making me wonder since day one.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

burlguy said:


> Count me in on this one it has been making me wonder since day one.


My findings so far:

1) The split crownrace doesn't make a damn bit of difference to the creak.

2) The bearings seam to sit fine in the cups...they're not the problem

3) Replacing the stock top cap (mine was the angled one designed for the 4 position stems) with a normally shaped, high quality (King) topcap made the creak go away. Bike has about 5000km on it now, creak free.

YMMV


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I took my Tarmac Comp to the LBS today to get the creaking noise investigated. The mechanic who worked on my bike narrowed it down to the bottom bracket. He removed everything, thoroughly lubed everything, then reassembled it. I took it for a test ride and the bike was silent. I will take it on a longer ride this weekend to see if what he did permenantly fixed the issue.


----------



## FinaEstampa (Mar 2, 2005)

I have about 350 miles on a new Roubaix Pro and the creaking is already driving me crazy. So, we got votes for the following:

1 - Crown race
2 - Top cap 
3 - Bottom bracket 

Anything else??? I'd like to hear from anyone else who has had the problem and successfully resolved it.

Thanks.


----------



## FinaEstampa (Mar 2, 2005)

My LBS repacked the headset with more grease than was in there from factory. It seems to have worked thus far...


----------



## FinaEstampa (Mar 2, 2005)

FinaEstampa said:


> My LBS repacked the headset with more grease than was in there from factory. It seems to have worked thus far...


I spoke too soon - the creaking is back. Is it time to put a new crown race in the headset?


----------



## Frodoo (Jun 7, 2005)

*Not quite the headset for me...for now*

After the first 500 kilometers on my Roubaix Comp, I noticed a creaking whenever I got out of the saddle and pushed the bike harder. I had it checked and it was not the headset, nor the crankset. It was the tiny carbon spacers under the stem. Just a litttle lubrification and the creaking was gone.


----------



## ferrarista (Sep 11, 2004)

I also had the creeking on my04 roubaix comp,but I replaced the headset with a campy record hiddenset and my bike is silent. love it plus the carbon cover of the record looks good


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't know what wheel you have on it, but if you have Ksyrium Elite, the noise could come from tha axle, no big deal this is easy to fix.


----------

